# Old school VW



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

I found this car outsidw the bar I was at. Could't locate the ownwer but the car was EXTRA clean inside and out. It had one different wheel but that's acceptable.


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

Damn. I can never get it right.


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

I don't really know which forum to place it in.


----------



## jtweider (Nov 26, 2008)

That would be a type 3 fastback. looks like a 69 or 70.


----------

